# Squats



## HeavyB (Jul 29, 2014)

Been working out with the wife for sometime.. She has long legs and for the life of me I cant get her to not let her knees go over the toes. She also has trouble going 90 degree on the squat any suggestions.


----------



## SheriV (Jul 30, 2014)

how does she squat with absolutely nothing? no bar..no bar bells..no nothing?

and is she squatting barefoot?


----------



## SheriV (Jul 30, 2014)

here...buy a copy of this (starting strength) if you don't already have one


----------



## SheriV (Jul 30, 2014)

you'll notice in every single one of those the knees go past the toes


----------



## SheriV (Jul 30, 2014)

heres a good write up on squats with some vids

http://functionalanatomyblog.com/2010/07/08/proper-squat-technique-knee-injuries-and-safety-issues/


----------



## SheriV (Jul 30, 2014)

can you tell incorrect squats drive me nuts?


----------



## MI1972 (Jul 30, 2014)

Is it even possible to not have knees go over toes....  even a little?


----------



## SheriV (Jul 30, 2014)

some people do squat that way..depends on tib/fib length
femur length, hip break


I see it with short guys doing front squats mainly

basically I've found the best way to see how someone SHOULD be squatting is to have them do prison squats..like hundreds of them
then a bare bar to get wrist, shoulder blade, trap positioning situated


----------



## SheriV (Jul 30, 2014)

the problem is in modern society we don't squat on a regular basis for our day to day ..I happen to be a squat fascist because I squat all the time doing stuff 

people do best when they don't think about it too much but just relearn to squat...all little kids do it and never injure themselves...


----------



## SheriV (Jul 30, 2014)

Lolol


----------



## HeavyB (Jul 31, 2014)

SheriV said:


> how does she squat with absolutely nothing? no bar..no bar bells..no nothing?
> 
> and is she squatting barefoot?



Same pretty much we have tried with just broom stick also. Front squats, summo and prison just the same.. 
No barefoot very scary in the gym we go to barefoot.  we will try it at home.
Now I had her do it this week and not worry bout the knee over the toe and she got lower. Her legs are very long she is 5 11. 
S will do tons of lunges and step ups to make up for it so the ass is nice.


----------



## SheriV (Jul 31, 2014)

Squats aren't the end all be all if she's meeting her goals otherwise..dont stress over knees past toes tho


----------



## HeavyB (Jul 31, 2014)

SheriV said:


> Squats aren't the end all be all if she's meeting her goals otherwise..dont stress over knees past toes tho



Gotcha just one of those things. S would actually rather do legs than anything and I know its bugging her not to get the forum down correctly. I am not going to have her worry so much about the knees so much. I will post a pick up of her and bottom squat.


----------



## SheriV (Aug 3, 2014)

Where are these pics


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 3, 2014)

I wanna see a vid of SheriV doing squats


----------



## SheriV (Aug 4, 2014)

this may actually happen in the near future 
today is the last day of my birthday gluttony. then back into diet mode and I'm goin back on the gears


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 4, 2014)

Yippee


----------

